# Construccion de un generador de RF



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2009)

Buenas compañeros, lo prometido es deuda. Desde diciembre del año pasado he estado probando y buscando circuitos para armar un modulo generador de señales de RF, el cual nos permitiría realizar diversas pruebas tales como: ajustar filtros, calcular la ganancia de una etapa, etc.

El primer modulo lo conforma un generador de AM. Cuenta con 2 partes: la primera es el oscilador local, el cual tiene la facilidad de trabajar con cualquier circuito LC que le acoplemos. (Como dice ea5chq en su pagina web: "Un oscilador libre de pruebas")

La segunda parte es un generador de BF (Una linda onda senoidal) que modifica la polarización de un par de diodos, y por ende, modifica la amplitud de la onda saliente del VFO.

El esquema cuenta con un potenciometro que cambia la profundidad de la modulacion, lo cual hace mas funcional a dicho circuito.

Para este momento solo tengo a la mano las fotos de las pruebas. En los dias posteriores iré agregando el esquema y los voltajes de referencia para aquellos que deseen construir esta herramienta.

*Figura 1* La salida del generador en el osciloscopio:







(Mis agradecimientos a eb7ctx por el gesto de enviarme el frecuencimetro desde España) 

*Figura 2* Detalle del circuito:





(El VFO se encuentra "shieldado" para evitar ruidos y hacer que la salida sea lo mas simetrica posible)

Saludos 73's


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tarde pero seguro...!






Para la bobina del oscilador empleen un alambre grueso para contribuir a su estabilidad, el cual esta colocado en 7 Mhz.

Pueden usar cualquier LC, el oscilador es del tipo "libre de pruebas". En la seccion de BF, el NPN puede ser cualqiera de uso general: 2N2222, 2N3904, BC547, 2sc945,etc.

Saludos y 73's


----------



## crimson (Feb 2, 2009)

Buenísimo Anthony, "persevera y triunfarás". Veré este año si puedo hacer algo de RF para contribuír un poco. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Estoy por probar y modificar algunas cosas...! Tal como llevar la impendancia de salida a 50 ohm y ponerle un "dosificador de señal". Tambien colocarle un selector con varios circuitos LC sintonizados a frecuencias de RF usuales: 455Khz , 10,7 Mhz, 4,5Mhz , 7 Mhz,etc.!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Fig.3* En esta imagen se detalla el momento cuando la señal AM es demodulada:





En un canal inserte la senoidal (BF@ 1Khz) del generador de AM y en el otro la salida del mexclador a diodos. La salida estaba un poco deformada al momento de obtener la foto, pero luego de un ligero ajuste la distorcion de onda es "poca"


*Fig.4* Moviendo el VFO en búsqueda de "obtener la información":






*Fig. 5 *Circuito empleado para demodular. Un _diode mixer_ y un VFO:


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Muy buena la de anotar las cosas en la mesa ...
Saludos .


----------



## asterión (Nov 11, 2010)

Es importante que la salida del generador de RF este a 50 ohmios? una vez armado tu circuito, como sabes a que impedancia de salida esta? ese es el punto de partida para poder transformarlo en 50 ohmios no? Un generador en AM sirve igual para probar filtros pasa banda de banda lateral o FM? Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 28, 2011)

Felicitaciones, eso está muy bueno (la idea y el circuito)!! 
¿ pero estás seguro de la forma de modular la señal de RF ? Ese modulador de diodos en parte está bien pero me parece que la señal de audio iría entre los dos diodos... creo, pero tampoco estoy seguro.
Felicitaciones de igual manera, eso está muy bueno y de seguro lo probaré... Saludos.

PD: Para quien pregunta: " Un* generador en AM sirve igual para probar filtros pasa banda de banda lateral o FM? "*
Dependiendo de la frecuencia en que esté diseñado el filtro pasabanda, SIRVE. 
Filtros pasabanda de BLU o FM es lo mismo. Lo que hace un filtro Pasa Banda es dejar pasar un limitado rango de frecuencias a través de él, independientemente de que si la señal esté modulada en frecuencia o amplitud. Limita el ancho de la banda pasante, nada más.


----------

